# Villagers who disappeared throughout the generation!



## toadsworthy (Dec 28, 2014)

My original peppy villager was Piper... a cool name, cabana house, cool design and POOF! out of the games after Gamecube! anyone else remember a villager who got left behind in the newer games?

- - - Post Merge - - -

here is a pic of her! http://nookipedia.com/w/images/thumb/d/d4/Piper.png/200px-Piper.png


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2014)

Bliss! She turned into caroline but bliss was different


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 28, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Bliss! She turned into caroline but bliss was different



yeah, bliss is a much better name! caroline is so blah

- - - Post Merge - - -

she just forced herself into my town from a void too, so i'm not happy with her


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 28, 2014)

Whatever happened to Champ?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 28, 2014)

I miss Emerald.

She's like one of my bestest friends in ACGC, I wish she comes back in the future. ; ^ ;


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 28, 2014)

I haven't played before ACWW but Ketchup the duck is really cute.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Dec 28, 2014)

daniduckyface said:


> I haven't played before ACWW but Ketchup the duck is really cute.



Ketchup was on Dobutsu No Mori e+

I miss Murphy and Cleo.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 28, 2014)

TamaMushroom said:


> Ketchup was on Dobutsu No Mori e+
> 
> I miss Murphy and Cleo.


I LOVED CLEO!


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 28, 2014)

Bow and Meow were super cute and had cool designs.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 28, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> Bow and Meow were super cute and had cool designs.



THIS.

I love them both so much ;u;


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 28, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Whatever happened to Champ?



He became Flip


----------



## animale12 (Dec 28, 2014)

I miss Belle, Piper and Hornsby. They are all so awesome, so sad that none of them returned in New Leaf. Hopefully they will in a future title!


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 29, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> He became Flip



Awww Champ was cuter


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

I was looking through the AC wikia and found June, I love how she has a flower in her hair:


----------



## Bassy (Dec 30, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I was looking through the AC wikia and found June, I love how she has a flower in her hair:



If she'd been in this AC game I would've wanted her. She fits perfectly into my town theme; she looks cute too.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

New Leaf is my first animal crossing game but I have seen some cool villagers on the wiki that I wish could've been in it. Seriously there is a jock _and_ a lazy wolf villager and we wind up with four cranky ones. I love wolf villagers but variety is the spice of life isn't it? You can only have so many of the same villager type before all the conversations blend together. Not to mention there are at least two squirrels I like better than Marshal (the one that looks like a ferret is cool).


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 30, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> He became Flip



Either that or he became Porter again.

Just look at the resemblance.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 30, 2014)

I miss Paolo, Leigh, and Cupcake.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 30, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Whatever happened to Champ?



He looks a lot like Porter

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saint_Jimmy said:


> THIS.
> 
> I love them both so much ;u;


Me too, so cute


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 30, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Whatever happened to Champ?


He got a job haha


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 30, 2014)

Haha, I know what ya mean


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Koharu's adorable.

Oh and Kit too, he's basically Conker.


----------



## Peachi (Dec 31, 2014)

I definitely wish Meow was in ACNL! I love cats and Meow has such a cute name and design.


----------



## Leela (Dec 31, 2014)

Peachi said:


> I definitely wish Meow was in ACNL! I love cats and Meow has such a cute name and design.



I just looked her up and I wish she was in ACNL! Also, RIP Maddie


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

Vanessa, Dobie, and Tarou the wolves


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Vanessa, Dobie, and Tarou the wolves


Holy crap, we need them to return too.

They're so adorable.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Vanessa, Dobie, and Tarou the wolves



THIS


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

They must return!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

Claude the bunny, his unibrow is hilarious


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 1, 2015)

I was too young to remember my favorite villagers that didn't make it into the newer games. Lol,lucky me!:3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 1, 2015)

I am just looking up old villagers lol me too, I am just 12


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 1, 2015)

Vanessa looked pretty cool, she's a lot different looking than the other female wolves.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 2, 2015)

All the sheep villagers that got the boot.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

i miss lucas


----------



## Boccages (Jan 2, 2015)

I really really miss Olive who used to call me 'sweet pee' while setting up her igloo during those long winters playing Animal Crossing on my GameCube.







So I made this quick doodle on Miiverse the other day :


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 4, 2015)

Woolio


----------



## MayorMedli (Jan 4, 2015)

I wish candi the pink mouse was in new leaf.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 4, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Woolio



hands down one of the best names in Animal Crossing lol


----------



## Noodledude (Jan 5, 2015)

I want Dobie back! he was my islander in the GC game.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 5, 2015)

10/15 of my GameCube town is PG exclusive villagers that didn't return in Wild World or after. 
I really miss Gonzo, Iggy, Stella, Huggy, Belle, Bitty, Tiara and Boris from my town. Thankfully Ozzie returned <3 It's a long stretch but I really hope that all the villagers return in (assuming there will be, I don't understand why there won't be) in the Wii U version. If they do that'd be enough to make me play it!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

I miss Maddie ; ~ ; , But the Hazel in Animal Crossing was adorable nek minute removes her and replaces her with a squirrel with a monobrow in New Leaf ~ Y U DO DIS ACNL


----------

